# Probiotics available in NZ



## mokinz (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi allIs there anyone out there living in NZ, using probiotics? If so, which do you use? I have seen a few different types and strains about but am not familiar with brands so not sure which one to try. Advice anyone? Thanks.


----------

